# Brag and working pictures



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay.. so I was not going to post this but Jodie convinced me I should.
I ran the obedience rankings for this year because I was dying to know how our last show would help in the rankings. I was floored to see Titan is tied at #6 all breed right now! Can't tell you how exicted I am...Here are two pictures of Titan at the last show that kinda shows his attitude in the ring..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  He looks great and tied for #6 All breed? Wow, congratulations to you both!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome<:

Even if I didn't know anything about you and Titan here on GRF, I'd still be very HAPPY to see a golden retriever that high in the rankings. Yay our breed! 

What dogs are 1-5?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We have a true obedience star here! I think that is so awesome. I hope Flip can follow in just a quarter of his cousin's footsteps!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> Awesome<:
> 
> Even if I didn't know anything about you and Titan here on GRF, I'd still be very HAPPY to see a golden retriever that high in the rankings. Yay our breed!
> 
> What dogs are 1-5?


#1 Golden
#2 Golden
#3 Border Collie
#4 Golden
#5 Poodle :doh:
#6 Titan and another Golden!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> #1 Golden
> #2 Golden
> #3 Border Collie
> #4 Golden
> ...


Heehee. I guess I forgot that goldens own the obedience ring.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Titan!!!!!!

That is just cool!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!!! I am so glad you put a brag in. I was actually thinking you should when I did mine. Titan is having a wonderful year! Thanks Jodie!

Now, only two pictures! I love his go out picture, you should post that one too!

Go Team Titan! Congratulations!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really awesome, congratulations. Keep it up!!!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow that's amazing! Congratulations!!

(What's wrong with poodles? lol. I'm not really a poodle person but my friend's little dog is about three quarters poodle and probably the smartest dog I know)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Wow that's amazing! Congratulations!!
> 
> (What's wrong with poodles? lol. I'm not really a poodle person but my friend's little dog is about three quarters poodle and probably the smartest dog I know)


Not a thing..LOL! But when you look at the breeds in the top 25.. it is just strange to see a poodle..:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay but no laughing....this would be the 1st leap and the 3rd leap..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Okay but no laughing....this would be the 1st leap and the 3rd leap..LOL!


There's a dog who LOVES his job and is enthusiastic about it. Guess that is why he is so highly ranked!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is REALLY silly


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

:You_Rock_WOW!!!! That is really amazing... you should shout it on the mountains. Well, or at least tell everyone you meet.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, very impressive!!

Just love his go out pics, such a happy sweet boy! He just can't contain the joy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And why don't you teach obedience classes?????


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! Go Titan!!! Such a handsome dog with so much to be proud of. Need to keep seeing pics like that more often please!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just awesome! I'm proud to say I *know* you!
BTW, is #3 Brenda?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, that's just awesome! I'm proud to say I *know* you!
> BTW, is #3 Brenda?


Yes she is!
Kathy #1
Helen # 2
Brenda #3
Curt # 4
Shirley # 5


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Helen's dog is also a sunfire offspring. whoo hoo, 2 cousins in the top six!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Helen's dog is also a sunfire offspring. whoo hoo, 2 cousins in the top six!


There will be three Apollo puppies heading to Orlando this year.. It will be sooo much fun having family! Pat can hardly wait!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome!! I feel fortunate to be able to watch you in person, everytime I show. Titan is fun to watch!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> And why don't you teach obedience classes?????


I do you goof.. Intermediate and rally!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Awesome! Go Titan!!! Such a handsome dog with so much to be proud of. Need to keep seeing pics like that more often please!


Do not encourage me with the pictures.. I bought the entire CD with 90 pictures of Titan having his own party in the ring!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I do you goof.. Intermediate and rally!


 
no I mean like open and utility stuff! I want to take open and utility class from you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> no I mean like open and utility stuff! I want to take open and utility class from you!


You get your hind end up here and I will give you lessons....No charge!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Be careful what you say, I might take you up on it! :


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Big congrats to you and Titan!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

SOO COOOOL! Number 6 all breed... Congratulations! So, what are the chances of giving virtual lessons? See I got this pup and I want him to be Titan when he grows up!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

That is really quite an accomplishment. I would most definitely be bragging too!! Titan is obviously a special pup - even if he wasn't 6th in the rankings, I can see that special quality he has in his pictures!!

I hope you brag some more! I would love to see more pictures 

Kim


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is too bad most of you will never get to see him in person He carries a really nice energy with him, you can see happiness, and confidence.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> SOO COOOOL! Number all breed... Congratulations! So, what are the chances of giving virtual lessons? See I got this pup and I want him to be Titan when he grows up!!!!


Get in line baby!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Get in line baby!


From the looks of it you already know how to train a dog!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> It is too bad most of you will never get to see him in person He carries a really nice energy with him, you can see happiness, and confidence.


Thank you so much for that nice compliment. It means a lot to me! It feels wonderful that other people can see his joy showing and working. He truly does love it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> From the looks of it you already know how to train a dog!


not to be number six in the nation!

At that level it's the fronts and finishes that make the difference - got any tips for us?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> not to be number six in the nation!
> 
> At that level it's the fronts and finishes that make the difference - got any tips for us?


True that! I am eager to hear some tips as well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> not to be number six in the nation!
> 
> At that level it's the fronts and finishes that make the difference - got any tips for us?


Plastic shoots, lots of practice and the very special secret treat of.......Charlie Bears..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Plastic shoots, lots of practice and the very special secret treat of.......Charlie Bears..LOL!


already our treat of choice!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love those go out pictures. I feel lucky to have been able to watch Michelle and Titan at the NOI. They are a great team to watch and they both have wonderful energy. I really enjoyed hanging out with them! How fun to be able to watch them every time you trial, lucky you!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> It is too bad most of you will never get to see him in person .


yeah but that means we dont have to ever compete against her either ROFL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I take that back, Michelle and I will meet up with Flip and new pup at NOI someday in the (far) future!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hopefully it will be back in So Cal!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Wish the NOI would come to the midwest, or even northern Texas.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I wish it would come to the NorthEast


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! I love his expression!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, assignment time Michelle! We need pictures of your plastic shoots


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, assignment time Michelle! We need pictures of your plastic shoots


Okay I will try to find them tonight and take some pictures.. I think they are at home and not the training club.:crossfing..If they are at the training club it will need to wait until the weekend. Three days in one week is way too many!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone of that rub off? Mind sharing?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I will try to find them tonight and take some pictures.. I think they are at home and not the training club.:crossfing..If they are at the training club it will need to wait until the weekend. Three days in one week is way too many!


Okay I actually remembered last night when I got home to take pictures....But then I forgot my camera at home today:doh:. I am going to some run thru's tonight so depending what time I make it home I will either post tonight or tomorrow..


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW, just saw this. You and Titan certainly deserve to brag! Congrats!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats Michelle


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

How did today go at the show?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoooohooooo...:banana: we got #100...That is Titan's 100# UDX legs... It wasn't pretty but we got it! It was actually very ugly:yuck: but we even managed to pull a High Combined..
I have come to the conclusion that Titan does not like slippery mats.:doh:..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go! 100 UDX legs, what an accomplishment!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Dang, I can't even count to a hundred much less get 100 UDX legs.
WOW! Go you!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on leg 100!! That is pretty impressive! Good luck tomorrow, and see you Sunday!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats to you and Titan!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Whoooohooooo...:banana: we got #100...That is Titan's 100# UDX legs... It wasn't pretty but we got it! It was actually very ugly:yuck: but we even managed to pull a High Combined..
> I have come to the conclusion that Titan does not like slippery mats.:doh:..


Congrats! 100 UDX leg virtual party! :artydude:artydude:artydude

Flip is going to have problems with slippery mats. Linda said she would stongly recommend me NOT showing him on slippery mats because he puts so much power into his stride that he really has trouble and I'm worried about him getting hurt


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Flip is going to have problems with slippery mats. Linda said she would stongly recommend me NOT showing him on slippery mats because he puts so much power into his stride that he really has trouble and I'm worried about him getting hurt


Yes, but how do you know if a show will be on slippery mats?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If it's at a training building I've been to before with permanent flooring down. Like the trial we were at two weeks ago. It didn't cause a problem with him in beginner novice, but at the match he had a _really_ hard time coming off the broad jump. I will have to put a lot of thought into if I ever want to show him in open there.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah Titan finally got the footing today on the flooring. He was still finishing short but all around better today. I am so not looking forward to the next show. It is the same mats in another tin building on a fairgrounds. Oh well.. live and learn!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, assignment time Michelle! We need pictures of your plastic shoots


still waiting....:wavey:
(you didn't think I'd forget did you!)


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe you should just have her send you some!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo Team Titan never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> still waiting....:wavey:
> (you didn't think I'd forget did you!)


I have the pictures I just can't get them to post here. I will try to copy them on facebook and see if you can grab them..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Michelle! This is similar to mine so here is a question...when you have a wild dog that hasn't learned a lot of control yet, how do you stop him from hitting the front bar and knocking it out of place??


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Thanks Michelle! This is similar to mine so here is a question...when you have a wild dog that hasn't learned a lot of control yet, how do you stop him from hitting the front bar and knocking it out of place??


I stand with my toes on the bar that way he learns to come into my feet and not the bar. It also keeps things in place for the finish. Thanks for loading that picture.. I can't get pictures to load for me and I even tried at the motel last weekend thinking it was the connection..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah I stand on my bar too but I have an issue with Flip trying to stand on my feet on fronts so I would like to be able to have the bar there to kind of block him. I've actually thought about attaching something to extend past the bar that I could stand on like some matting.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oh and no problem loading the picture....I was born in the 80's, we're all techy :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> oh and no problem loading the picture....I was born in the 80's, we're all techy :


OH be quiet... I was married in the 80's..LOL.. Okay so I was married when I was one..


----------

